# hatchling wooden rack by RUBS!



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

hi

i have been working with really usefull boxes in sorting out a hatchling rack. this is gonna be a wooden cabinet style on wheels.

will comprise of 3 bays each holding 6x4ltr rubs (so 18 rubs in total!) they have built a prototype for me and hopefully will have this by end of week.

i am hoping with the new slats cut in I can interchange wit 9ltr rubs too holding a total of 9 of these. ( will find out when i have it!)

i will be running heat cable at the back of the cabinet mounting on heat reflective tape.

will find out price hopefully tomor as was on phone to the MD of the company this evening, they are possibly looking at making a run of these if the popularity is there?

these will be a cheaper way to house hatchlings if, like me, not the DIY type.

will post pic once i have the product, u can remove the wheels too so can stack on top of each other.

would be nice to see an interest so can go back to them, obviously price is the biggest factor. these also will come pre built to u, so just need to fit ya own heating. (be it mat or cable!)


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds promising......cant wait to see the pics and the price


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

forgot to put it will come with 18 x 4ltr rubs.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

this sounds VERY interesting make sure you keep us up to date with it all


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

ok

i have prices for 2 diff options.
1st up a 3 bay 18x4ltr rubs is £220.07 inc del

2nd is a 2 bay 12x4ltr rubs is £179.44 inc del

i will get pics once i have mine and have fitted heating to it. which i cant see being a problem and quite simple. few holes, bit of tape, heat cable and fixings. bingo a well insulated hatchling rack!

if u are interested in these then plz pm me and i will give u details of how to order these.:2thumb:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Any chance of asking them about a 50 and 33lt rack?
I'm sure there would be a lot of demand for the adult sized RUB's especially with small breeders.


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

not possible as i used existing products they use for these storage units, can be seen on there site and just asked for modifications!

other racks u would have to look at there website and create your own.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Great, any pics?
I'm interested in a 3 bay 18x4ltr rubs is £220.07 inc del


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

karlos79 said:


> i have prices for 2 diff options.
> 1st up a 3 bay 18x4ltr rubs is £220.07 inc del
> 
> 2nd is a 2 bay 12x4ltr rubs is £179.44 inc del


thats a bloody good price, if it includes heat strips etc !!!

this cost me £460-480 incl RUBs and full electrics... holds 40x 4L's...


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

pics will follow on monday when mine is due.

yes price includes delivery and come fully assembled so just need heating added.

heating is an your own expense, a 12mtr 100w heat cable and pulse stat is wat i will using.

its more for the lazy non DIY people like me, haven't the patience! 
me + a hammer = damage! :lol2:

i will then sort heating out on mine in the week once heat cable arrives. should'nt take long to fit, and post further pics

this can be good as on wheels too or can remove wheels and stack!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll keep an eye on this thread, thanks for the info.


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm guessing it these but modified to allow all RUBs to be 4L

2 Bay: Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Storage units - 2 bay storage unit with 4/9/19 litre Really Useful Boxes

3 Bay: Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - Storage units - 3 bay storage unit with 4/9/19 litre Really Useful Boxes

Are they doing any other modifications to them? Routed for heat cables, or space for heat mats? A 33L/50L would be ace, they would sell alot, you should put the idea to them


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It's worth having a go at a diy one. I recently built a 6'x4'x2' which takes 16x 50 litre rubs with the option of another 4 on top. That cost me £50-£60 using materials from b&q. I'm no diy fanatic but I enjoyed the process and looking at my handywork everyday is very satisfying.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

I was thinking of building a built in one across one wall, if i do, i'll put pics up. If nothing else it'll be good for a laugh :lol2:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I'll keep an eye on the thread , sounds good if like me you are no diy expert .


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

will post pics monday evening! i know its enroute. but pics will be without heating installed but u wouldnt see it wit rubs in anyhow!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

looing forward to the pics m8, would be interested in a 33l rack and a 9l rack :2thumb:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

people plz stop posting asking for a larger ones for 33ltr or 50ltrs.

its a small desk that had been altered, nothing more! its as the title says hatchling!:bash:


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

karlos79 said:


> people plz stop posting asking for a larger ones for 33ltr or 50ltrs.
> 
> its a small desk that had been altered, nothing more! its as the title says hatchling!:bash:


Why?! Were not asking you personally, were just saying how awsome it would be if Really Usefull Products actually did it! Looking forward to seeing the hatchling rack... maybe eventually there will be a whole range for us to choose from!


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

very cool sounds good post pics:2thumb:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

righty, the hatchling rack came yesterday and wasn't assembled as I said! I'm afraid its still a DIY job. ( pref easier wit 2 people as a bit of a balancing act!)

i have nearly finished fitting heat cable and puttin air holes in all 18 rubs ( takes ages!) .

plus the bath full of 4ltr rubs to wash them all!:whistling2:

once i have cable installed and rubs finished i will post pics.
the wood is actually 20mm thick so should maintain the temp well on the back wall. i will plus a pulse stat in and see how it goes.

this should make a nice little hatchling rack.


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice one!! Looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

wo0thigh said:


> Nice one!! Looking forward to seeing pics


Will be interested to see the pics!


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Pics*










With my dodgy fitted heat cable. Would be inclined to using heat mats next time, so much easier!










with rubs in.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

karlos79 said:


> image
> 
> With my dodgy fitted heat cable. Would be inclined to using heat mats next time, so much easier!
> 
> ...


Not bad!

The price is pretty good with all in!

I like my racks to be lidless so I'll have to keep building!


----------



## Canterbury Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Grond said:


> I like my racks to be lidless so I'll have to keep building!


yep pretty pointless having lids on a rack, youve basically got yourself a expensive shelf there :lol2:
what are you intending to keep in there ? i prefer belly heat myself dont reckon much on the cable on the back, for a few quid more you could have got a bespoke built 'real rack' without lids and no flimsy shelfs :lol2:
that middle one at the top looks like its about to fall of :gasp:


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

Canterbury Exotics said:


> yep pretty pointless having lids on a rack, youve basically got yourself a expensive shelf there :lol2:
> what are you intending to keep in there ? i prefer belly heat myself dont reckon much on the cable on the back, for a few quid more you could have got a bespoke built 'real rack' without lids and no flimsy shelfs :lol2:
> that middle one at the top looks like its about to fall of :gasp:


oh look my stalker and sh*t stirrer has reappeared! people see his past 3 posts, all on my threads! think i'll start a new post wit a poll as to if this person has a crush on me!


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

Grond said:


> Not bad!
> 
> The price is pretty good with all in!
> 
> I like my racks to be lidless so I'll have to keep building!


its not lidless as i have the possibility to change to diff size rubs also it will allow me to house hatchling hogs, corns, kings, garters, rat snakes etc as these are small and then i know they cant escape!

if it was to be lidless i wouldn't have used rubs as other alternatives can be sourced cheaper!

i have run the heating and can keep a hot end of 90f easily in all the tubs! so this works for a hatchling rack.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

karlos79 said:


> its not lidless as i have the possibility to change to diff size rubs also it will allow me to house hatchling hogs, corns, kings, garters, rat snakes etc as these are small and then i know they cant escape!
> 
> if it was to be lidless i wouldn't have used rubs as other alternatives can be sourced cheaper!
> 
> i have run the heating and can keep a hot end of 90f easily in all the tubs! so this works for a hatchling rack.


Each to his own!: victory:

I prefer lidless because it speeds things up immensely!


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

nice one buddy looks great:2thumb: I think your design is a simple but effective one. i have never thought of doing it that way:blush i may nick your design):whistling2: i like lidded and lidless systems i found the only thing with lidless systems is if you have to much humidity it can warp the wood on the inside of the shelfs :-( So i lined the underside of the shelfs with sticky back plastic:2thumb: I also use contico boxes and rubs with lids and i love them but just slows the cleaning down a bit.


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah i have vision v70's so obviously lidless, and are great but after having hatchlings escape out of other tubs this year i wanted the security of the RUBS. i can pull out the slats and alter the set-up too. hence the requirement for lids. i will sleep safe knowing the pesky little worms will still be there!:lol2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

karlos79 said:


> image
> 
> With my dodgy fitted heat cable. Would be inclined to using heat mats next time, so much easier!
> 
> ...


like it mate, easy, straightforward, and cheap...
bottom RUBs are going to need extra heat, and the top ones are going to get mighty hot (you've no way of stopping the heat from rising)


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

thats exactly wat i thought so have holes drilled at the top of the back board. 8 half inch holes in each bay.

it does actually maintain quite a good temp from the bottom to the top, and varies only by a few degrees. have stat set for 90 in the middle, hit 88 on bottom and 92 on top. ( planning for royals!)


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

karlos79 said:


> oh look my stalker and sh*t stirrer has reappeared! people see his past 3 posts, all on my threads! think i'll start a new post wit a poll as to if this person has a crush on me!


Ignore him.

If it's who I think you are not missing out on befriending them.

Banned after 3 posts! That must be a record.


----------



## karlos79 (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah the mods saw he had started up again and banned him! his whole 3 posts were to irritate me!


----------

